# Will the VZ Grips Make The Gun Noticeably Narrower For Carry?



## GIGANTORE (Jul 1, 2018)

I am considering getting the CZ 75 PCR but am wondering if the VZ or any other grips will make that much of a difference in how narrow the gun as affecting carry? (I am not new to handguns but am only just now considering CCW) I definitely want this gun but the 1.38" wide stat is definitely wider than most guns people consider for carry? I am not going to be able to try out the gun or a holster before buying. I have to make these kinds of decision "on paper"  

Also, I started a thread on another forum about this so I thought I'd include it here as I really want the CZ...

How easy is the slide to rack? Seeing as it's a hammer it should be a lot better than most striker slides? I am a senior and own a XD .45 which I can hardly budge. I had to get a pull ring to attach to it. Not a big problem as it's not for carry but it taught me a lesson. The gun shops around me don't have a lot of guns on display so I usually have to order just based on the specs and comments by owners on forums like these


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

YosemiteSam said:


> I am considering getting the CZ 75 PCR but am wondering if the VZ or any other grips will make that much of a difference in how narrow the gun as affecting carry? (I am not new to handguns but am only just now considering CCW) I definitely want this gun but the 1.38" wide stat is definitely wider than most guns people consider for carry? I am not going to be able to try out the gun or a holster before buying. I have to make these kinds of decision "on paper"
> 
> Also, I started a thread on another forum about this so I thought I'd include it here as I really want the CZ...
> 
> How easy is the slide to rack? *Seeing as it's a hammer it should be a lot better than most striker slides?* I am a senior and own a XD .45 which I can hardly budge. I had to get a pull ring to attach to it. Not a big problem as it's not for carry but it taught me a lesson. The gun shops around me don't have a lot of guns on display so I usually have to order just based on the specs and comments by owners on forums like these


Just the opposite, because the slide as it's being retracted also has to cock the hammer which also compresses the hammer spring. This creates resistance. Of course you could cock the hammer first before racking the slide. In addition the top of the hammer will be dragging against the inside bottom section of the slide just below the firing pin channel. CZ's slides also ride inside the frame rails giving you less surface to grab on to. Making them somewhat more difficult to rack than other semi auto's. I would think that your local gun shops, even though they don't have a lot of guns on display must have at least some semi auto's that they will let you try racking the slides on? If not it may be worthwhile driving to where there are better gun stores than the ones in your immediate area. This way you can try a variety of them out. It's much better than first buying a gun only to find that you have difficulty racking the slide. Barring that you are probably better off with a revolver.

As to the VZ or any other grips for the CZ. The grips that come standard on the CZ will be either plastic or rubber vulcanized to a metal plate. They tend to be slimmer than their aftermarket counterparts. You can only mill wood so slim before it will crack and break.

I have an XDM Compact .45 along with CZ's. I find that the slide on the XDM is easier to rack than on the CZ's if that's any help.


----------



## GIGANTORE (Jul 1, 2018)

desertman said:


> Just the opposite, because the slide as it's being retracted also has to cock the hammer which also compresses the hammer spring. This creates resistance. Of course you could cock the hammer first before racking the slide. In addition the top of the hammer will be dragging against the inside bottom section of the slide just below the firing pin channel. CZ's slides also ride inside the frame rails giving you less surface to grab on to. Making them somewhat more difficult to rack than other semi auto's. I would think that your local gun shops, even though they don't have a lot of guns on display must have at least some semi auto's that they will let you try racking the slides on? If not it may be worthwhile driving to where there are better gun stores than the ones in your immediate area. This way you can try a variety of them out. It's much better than first buying a gun only to find that you have difficulty racking the slide. Barring that you are probably better off with a revolver.
> 
> As to the VZ or any other grips for the CZ. The grips that come standard on the CZ will be either plastic or rubber vulcanized to a metal plate. They tend to be slimmer than their aftermarket counterparts. You can only mill wood so slim before it will crack and break.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. Harder to rack than a XDM .45? That doesn't sound too promising LOL. I literally CANNOT rack the slide on my XD .45 (without the ring gadget) so that's why this is a more crucial question than it is for most gun owners. You're right I have to handle a number of different SA's to make a decision. There is one store I know of about an hour away which has 50 or so different models on display so I have to go there and try the ones I have in mind (if they have them).

The thing about the VZ grips I'm hearing is that they make the grip itself thinner but with the safety and/or decocker the gun is still just as wide on top so it may make no difference in concealability?

How is the CZ working the slide with the hammer cocked? A huge difference or not so much?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

YosemiteSam said:


> Thanks for your response. Harder to rack than a XDM .45? That doesn't sound too promising LOL. I literally CANNOT rack the slide on my XD .45 (without the ring gadget) so that's why this is a more crucial question than it is for most gun owners. You're right I have to handle a number of different SA's to make a decision. There is one store I know of about an hour away which has 50 or so different models on display so I have to go there and try the ones I have in mind (if they have them).
> 
> The thing about the VZ grips I'm hearing is that they make the grip itself thinner but with the safety and/or decocker the gun is still just as wide on top so it may make no difference in concealability?
> 
> How is the CZ working the slide with the hammer cocked? A huge difference or not so much?


You're welcome!

I don't have the same trouble as you racking the slide of any of my semi auto's. About all I can say is that a semi auto with a hammer tends to have more resistance than a striker fired gun that has none. Sometimes you can go with a lighter recoil spring. But you'll have to order a set and try out the different weight springs and find one that works best for you to rack the slide and function with the type of ammo you're using in the gun. Wolff (www.Gunsprings.com) sells them in calibration packs for different makes of guns.

The safety and decocker will have no appreciable affect on the guns concealability. The grip size affects that most and to some degree the barrel length. A lot will depend on the type of holster you choose, method of carry and how/where the gun is positioned on your body. The type of clothing you wear is of paramount importance. Obviously if you like wearing tight jeans and close fitting tucked in shirts, you've got your work cut out for you trying to conceal a gun. Especially a gun the size of a CZ 75 PCR.

Since I don't have a set of of VZ grips on my CZ's I can't help you there. But I have them on a coupla' Sig P227's that I own and I don't notice that much of a difference over the stock ones. If they are slimmer it's not by much. Unfortunately with regard to gun grips you may end up buying ones from different companies to try and find ones that best fit your hand. Keeping in mind that all hands are different, it would be impossible to have a one size fits all. For some reason though CZ's are very good regarding their ergonomics. They just seem to work and feel good in most people's hands without having to change the grips. I changed mine for aesthetics only. CZ's are outstanding firearms, I can understand your interest in wanting to get one. If it wasn't for your having trouble racking the slide of a semi auto, I would highly recommend that you get one.

One downside of the CZ is that the machining is a little rough. That too causes more friction from the slide to frame rails, it hasn't hurt the functionality or reliability of the gun but contributes to the effort it takes to rack the slide. If you are familiar with working on guns you can take out all the tooling marks with either different grades of wet or dry sandpaper or with honing stones. That too will reduce the friction and make the slide easier to rack. Obviously the finer the machine work from the factory, the more expensive the gun. For example: The machining on a Sig is markedly better than that of a CZ. A comparable Sig will cost more.

Striker fired guns usually don't have full length slide rails on their frames. They are found at their locking blocks both front and rear so there is less surface area where the slide comes into contact with the rails. That too makes their slides easier to rack.

It will be well worth your while taking that one hour drive and handle different guns. Instead of buying one that you may have difficulty operating. I don't know though? I still think you're better of with a good quality revolver if you have trouble racking the slide of a semi auto given that you are a senior. It may not get any easier as you get any older. You have to also keep in mind that in order for a semi auto to function properly they need a certain amount of spring tension in order for them to cycle. You can only do so much to change that and you still may have problems racking the slide without the aid of a devise. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

YosemiteSam said:


> How easy is the slide to rack? Seeing as it's a hammer it should be a lot better than most striker slides?:


Well actually there are variables, some hammer fired pistols are easier to rack than others, same goes for striker fired pistols. With a striker fired pistol you must still overcome the striker spring and recoil spring regardless. A Beretta competition pistol or for that matter a CZ for competition generally uses lighter hammer springs and recoil springs for speed. Giving you very light resistance to rack.

Ernest Langdon for example uses a Beretta 92 Vertec for IDPA competitions with a light "D" spring hammer spring and a 7 to 10 pound recoil spring which gives the pistol a very light racking impulse and is very quick to manipulate and shoot.

Same goes for the hammer fired Sig P238, which many claim is the easiest racking pistol they've come across. Alot depends on the springs.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I have older arthritic and weaker than normal hands. I'm working daily with weights and Therabands to improve things, as well as a bi-weekly physical therapist. I really wanted a CZ 75B, but I just could not comfortably rack that slide. As Desertman says, CZ uses a design which puts the rails inside the frame, leaving a much lesser surface area to grip the slide. You can just look at a picture and easily see this. It is very narrow from the bottom of the slide to the top with much less room for serrations. 

I tend to spend a fair amount of time and also money with a gunsmith to make my semi-auto pistols geriatric friendly. I have to or I'd be in trouble if I had to use them. The positive side is I end up with a firearm which is smooth as butter and as easy to rack as possible without having reliability issues. There's a fine line there between a competition gun and a "go to war" gun. You can risk a gun not firing in a match, but not with an armed home invader. 

An example is my PPC custom built revolvers. One of several things done to them was recurving the mainspring and making it very light. Every month during the competition season, I'd have to manually adjust it to add tension either by me or my gunsmith. Otherwise it slowly loses the energy for the hammer to strike the primer, but was it nice to shoot. Really nice when things were tuned just right. I would never ever trust my life to them. It was fun to hand to a friend and let them double action dry fire them. The look on their face was incredible. They'd beg for how to make their revolvers that way. Then I'd explain the reliability issues that had to be constantly monitored. A good gunsmith could still make theirs incredibly better, but they'd want a "combat tune" for 100% reliability. 

The same holds true for anything you decide on. Take it home, clean it really well and lubricate it, then fire a couple hundred rounds through it. At home, dry fire it a few hundred times, then find a competent gunsmith to do a good "reliability tune" to it. Explain your issues to him. A good competent gunsmith will understand what's needed and will have experience with older shooters. In fact, if you can find that gunsmith, go talk to him up front before buying a new gun. Let him advise on what might do best for him to make best for you. He may even give you some names of older people who he's done CCW work for and who don't mind being contacted. They could also help with holsters, accessories and ammo. New friends are always nice, too.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Mine feels 100% better with the G-10 grips, much thinner and easier to carry. Here it is with my CZ P07.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

About the thinest grips you'll find for the CZ are aluminum grips.


*CZ 75 Aluminum Grips - LONG - TITANIUM color | armorycraft*
www.armorycraft.com/product-page/cz-75-aluminum...
CZ 75 Aluminum Grips - LONG - TITANIUM colorAll CZ accessories we offer are Original Factory CZUB parts Made in Czech Republic. This is the 'Regular' (also called LONG) length of grips that come installed at factory on a vast majority of full size CZ 75 pistols.TO BE USED WITHOUT THE FACTORY MAGWELL.IF YOU WANT TO USE A FACTORY MAGWELL - 'SHORT' grips must be used.


*CZ Pistol Grips*
czcustom.com/cz-parts-all/grips.html
CZ Custom Grips aluminum thin grips Long Black GT2. sku: 10387. $90.00. Add to Cart. Quick View. CZ 2075 Rami Grips AL Arched . sku: 10358. $80.46. Add to Cart. Quick ...


----------

